# Need help or advice on moving to SLP, MX.



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

My husband is Mexican, I am American and we have 3 small children. It is impossible to get his papers in order while he is living here and we've been told he must return to Mexico and stay for an undetermined period of time before he can come back (if at all). My kids need their father and I don't want to split up our family so we are planning to move to his hometown near the capitol in San Luis Potosi, but we're really not sure how to go about this. It is my understand he'll be able to extend his citizenship to the kids but that I will have trouble unless we go through all the Mexican paperwork. 

I'm not opposed to doing this the right way but we'll be spending a lot of money keeping up car payments and such while we're here and we don't have thousands or even hundreds of dollars to devote towards that. 

So I guess I'm looking to find out information on what kind of jobs are available there, what the cost of living is and if anyone knows of a way I can find work to help support my family. My husband has been living in the US for the last 16 years, so just over half of his life has been spent away. He remembers Mexico as it was when he was a child and some things are the same but so much has changed that he isn't really able to answer my questions. We visited in 2007 after he was deported but had to come back. We're ready to go back now and lucky to be able to stay with his mother when we arrive but our goal is to find a rental in the city and both find work. 

I appreciate anyone who can offer any insight or ideas.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to the forum,

What are your work and language skills? Try searching this website to see what kinds of jobs area available near the area: OCCMundial - Bolsa de Trabajo en Mxico - Ofertas de Empleo - Vacantes - Agrega tu Currculo Gratis , however is illegal to work in Mexico without the proper paperwork, most formal employers will refuse to give you a job, and if you get caught working illegally, you could get yourself deported. To increase your chances of finding a good job you must be 'in the system' and have the proper visa.

Good luck


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for the information. 

I went to college for a couple years but didn't graduate and while I am currently trying to learn spanish, I am not bilingual. Do you have any idea how much it would cost to get what I need to work legally? Also, is there any chance that I could work for private citizens?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You didn't say where you are in Texas but if close to a Mexican consulate that would be my 1st stop. I believe that your children will be granted dual citizenship based on your husband. Not sure if this can be completed at the consulate or just initiated. Also, you will be eligible for accelerated Mexican residency but expect that you would initially enter on a 6 month tourist FMM permit. You didn't say whether you would be driving of flying. I'm not sure but expect that at least initially the car is better in your name as expect US licensed but consulate can help with that as well.
You didn't say what your work experience is or where in San Luis Potosi you would be living other than "close to the capital". There have been some recent posts of people just moving to San Luis Potosi that all had jobs. They may be of some help.
I don't think anything so far has any significant cost.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have no clue of costs to be honest but perhaps someone will pop in later to help with your query.

You will definitely need to get your Spanish to a good level as well since you don't have a degree. Do you have working experience in the USA? Perhaps that can be used on your CV. I think either a job teaching English (perhaps privately although these jobs don't pay very well) or an admin/office job where an English speaker is desired are your best bets.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh boy! I really hate these situations, as they are so difficult. First, review your relationship and see if this is really what you both want, because it won't be easy at all.
Yes, you and the children may claim Mexican citizenship after a couple of years on visas, which will cost you something to apply and to maintain each year. There are financial requirements & you should talk to the nearest Mexican Consulate for details on your particular situation. Foreigners (you) may not work in Mexico at all, without the express permission of Immigration (INM) entered on your 'inmigrante' visa. You might as well plan to sell your car in the USA and replace it in Mexico, as permanent importation has severe limitations, is expensive and impractical.
I hope you know about the 'macho' culture of Mexico, where women and children are often under total control of the husband's whim and fidelity by the husband is not to be expected. Many still feel that education has little value, especially for girls. If your husband is an illegal, it is likely that he comes from a poorly educated background and may have some of these traits; I hope not. Also, illegals are usually banned from returning to the USA for ten years or for life. If you decided to return, he would have the power to keep minor children in Mexico, if he wished.
So, having gone through this with a young lady in our family (she is in the USA and he is in Mexico and out of her life, leaving her with four children), I can only suggest extreme caution. There are no 'safety nets' and generous welfare or medical systems of the type you may know of in the USA. Poverty in Mexico can be brutal. Immigration requires that you be able to support yourself from outside funds. Getting permission to work might come next & you haven't told us what special skills that you might have. INM protects Mexican workers by denying work to foreigners who don't have some unique talents or the ability to invest and create jobs for others.


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

Ouch, that is rough. I'm no shrinking violet and fidelity is expected, non-negotiable. We've been married for 5 years, our kids are all toddlers and I don't see any other way to improve his status. He is currently illegal and I'm aware of the 10 year rule. We contacted immigration attorneys but they said he must file in his home country. As far as I can tell this would be the first step. 

We would both be quitting our jobs and selling off most of our belongings and moving there. I know my family would be able to help if we found ourselves in need but I'm hoping that we'll at least be able to afford our basic needs for the time being. I also hope that he is able to find a good job given the management experience he gained here and the fact that he is bilingual. 

Does anyone know if we can start the process for me once we arrive in Mexico or must it be done ahead of time?


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

Also, would it be easier for me to just not work for awhile? I wouldn't mind being able to stay with my kids while they adjust and I'm actually very happy about the idea of them growing up in a more close-knit community.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

The ten year ban is for being illegal for more than six months. If he has violated a previous deportation order it is life. I believe you can apply for a waiver after ten years but don't count on it being granted. Unfortunately, past history has probably precluded him ever legally living in the U.S.

Given that, you might want to be careful to comply with Mexican laws precisely so you don't find yourself in the same situation with respect to Mexico as your husband is with respect to the U.S., precluding your family from being legally together at all.

Your kids are Mexican citizens by their Mexican father but you have to do the paperwork. Pretty simple, produce birth certificates, passports, etc. for all of you, pay the fees, and you can get a Mexican birth certificate for them. Your process will be longer.

One option to consider is to locate right on the border, for example Matamoros across from Brownsville. You could live with him in Matamoros and commute to Brownsville for work, and renew your tourist visa easily every 180 days. Or live in Brownsville if you want the kids to go to school there and take them to visit on weekends.


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You might as well plan to sell your car in the USA and replace it in Mexico, as permanent importation has severe limitations, is expensive and impractical.


Does it make a difference if he owns the car?



RVGRINGO said:


> I hope you know about the 'macho' culture of Mexico, where women and children are often under total control of the husband's whim and fidelity by the husband is not to be expected. Many still feel that education has little value, especially for girls. If your husband is an illegal, it is likely that he comes from a poorly educated background and may have some of these traits; I hope not.


He is a good man. He does come from a very poor family but we've been together for years and remain committed to each other and raising our children in a loving and stable home. This move is actually a result of that mutual desire. We live with constant fear that he'll be stopped for some minor infraction and be deported. He's been deported once before and I quit my job and went there after him. That was in 2007. We spent 2 weeks there and I think I got a good idea of what life is like there. I should also add that this isn't really his idea.


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

ReefHound said:


> The ten year ban is for being illegal for more than six months. If he has violated a previous deportation order it is life. I believe you can apply for a waiver after ten years but don't count on it being granted. Unfortunately, past history has probably precluded him ever legally living in the U.S.
> 
> Given that, you might want to be careful to comply with Mexican laws precisely so you don't find yourself in the same situation with respect to Mexico as your husband is with respect to the U.S., precluding your family from being legally together at all.
> 
> ...


It's an attractive option but I really do fear the border violence. We thought things would improve but they only appear to be getting worse. You make a very good point about obeying Mexican laws so we can be together legally so I'll make it a point to stop by the Mexican consulate. Part of why I want to do this now is our childrens' age. They are just about to start elementary school and I would like to register them for home schooling and get the materials from the State of Texas so that I can help them keep up with their peers here. I don't think I would be able to help them with their school work in later years and I'm tired of living here in fear.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lost in transition said:


> [...]
> We spent 2 weeks there and I think I got a good idea of what life is like there
> [...]


I have great sympathy for you. I think you are in a tough situation. I would caution you that two weeks probably doesn't give you a very good idea of how you will feel after a year or so in a permanent move. However, if you are flexible and adaptable, it will help a lot.


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree and thank you. This move isn't truly permanent. We want to get back after we are able to finish the time and bring him back legally. Life is difficult there and I am not looking forward to losing so many of the conveniences we have here. 

What drives me is keeping my family together. My husband is a good father and my kids deserve to be with us and I refuse to break up my family. So while I'm scared and I anticipate being lonely, I know that my kids will be happy and maybe, just maybe they'll have a great time and get to learn what is truly valuable. Starbucks, internet access and playing the Wii are not important even if it pains me to leave them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lost in transition said:


> Starbucks, internet access and playing the Wii are not important even if it pains me to leave them.


Now I am confused. Which Mexico are you planning to move to. The one I live in has Starbucks, Internet and probably even Wiis, although I have never had one of those.


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

We'll be moving near the capitol of San Luis Potosi to a town called Villa de Reyes. His hometown is an even smaller town near there. There isn't a Starbucks in either and we would need to go to the city to find one and I don't really anticipate having the money to afford it once we're there. When we went in 2007 they didn't have running water although I hear that part has changed since then. It will be a real departure from our current living situation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need to show INM a foreign (USA) income stream of some $1250 USD per person, per month, in order to get a visa as a 'no inmigrante'. It is more expensive for an 'inmigrante' visa, which you would need to become a citizen. Actually, you may have to show more; enough to support your unemployed husband, even though he is Mexican, and to be able to support the children too. This can add up to a significant figure. As such, you may find that the previous suggestion to live at the border has advantages, at least temporarily. You and the children are free to cross; your husband may never be able to go north again. As already stated, you will have to be very careful to do everything legally, by the book, in order to avoid permanent separation.
Go to the Mexican Consulate and get the details, as best they have them, and also contact INM.
Of course, you and the children may enter Mexico temporarily on FMM tourist permits, good for up to 180 days, but will have to leave Mexico before it expires if you haven't met the INM requirements for proper visas.
The Texas registered car can be temporarily imported, by you, but must leave with you unless you have a visa. You can't leave it in Mexico on an FMM. It may NEVER be sold or even junked in Mexico. No Mexican, other than your husband, may ever drive it without you in the car. Permanent importation, even if possible, would cost about 1/3 the value of the car & can get very complicated. Owning a car purchased and registered in Mexico solves a lot of problems.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll start be telling the story of an Argentinian couple that I know. They immigrated to the US legally several years ago and started the citizenship process as soon as they could. They became very involved in the community as volunteers and the husband took a job as music director of the local church. He also began to play around town as a musician and made many friends and contacts through that work. As a near-final step in the citizenship process, they were told that they had to return to Argentina for a few weeks to complete some paperwork. They did so. 6 months later they were still there and were being told that they could not return to the US, that their situation was "indefinite" and that they may never be able to return. 
All of their American friends and associates as well as his employer, the church, all got together and bombarded the state senator's office, asking why these model potential citizens were being denied their right to complete the citizenship process. Under so much pressure from so large a group, the senator eventually decided to take action and shook and moved whatever was needed and the couple finally was allowed to return to the US to complete the process.

This is a couple from Argentina (not Mexico which suffers such a prejudice in the current US immigration climate) and they entered legally and did everything by the book. Even then, it was nearly impossible and took the efforts of an entire community -- hundreds of people -- and the power of a US senator to get the INS to allow them to return to the US. 

Unfortunately, your husband was deported and that will be forever on his record. Combine that with the way things are for Mexican immigrants currently in the US it is a strong probability that he will never be allowed to return legally unless there are major immigration reforms.

With that in mind I'll offer my thoughts: 
As others have said, the prospects for you finding work legally are next to nil unless you have a special skill. Risking deportation by working illegally puts your family unit in danger and would be unwise. However, there is one real possibility, as mentioned in a previous post, and that is teaching English. The pay is not great and the hours are usually less than ideal but it would be an income. Usually schools like to see a college degree or TEFL or CELTA certification but sometimes just being a native speaker is enough. I see that you can write well so it's apparent that you can handle the language. You will probably have more luck finding work in a larger city so you may want to consider SLP city as a possibility. Your husband would have more options there as well. Since they deal with foreign teachers all the time, the schools frequently have the mechanisms in place to help you secure a work permit. The permit would only be valid as long as you stayed at that job, however.



lost in transition said:


> I'm not opposed to doing this the right way but we'll be spending a lot of money keeping up car payments and such while we're here and we don't have thousands or even hundreds of dollars to devote towards that.


Sell those cars in the US and get that monthly payment monkey off your back!!!! As others have said, it's better to buy a car here and you could buy a modest but solid vehicle (or vehicles). Why have debt?

As an idea of cost of living, my fiancee and I live very comfortably on about $16,000 pesos per month (that includes $4500 in rent and utilities for a furnished apt.) and several folks on this forum live on much less. Of course, with three children you'll need more than a couple would, but with 2 incomes -- and if you adopt a more Mexican standard of living -- you should be fine. No more Starbucks but you can buy a some great blends from Veracruz and enjoy tasty coffee at home instead!

I wish you luck and I hope that things work out for you!


----------



## lost in transition (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for your input. We fully plan on adopting a more Mexican lifestyle and the reason we'll be heading to SLP is that his family will be there and we'll have some support. We'll be able to stay with them while getting settled and finding jobs. I hadn't thought of moving to another city but after we've settled down a bit and found a job at least for him, I can see that as a possibility. I'd never given a thought to teaching English but that's an excellent idea!!


----------

